# Gros chagrin : mon 5200 fait le mort...



## mercq25 (12 Février 2009)

Bonne nuit aux couche-tard et bonjour aux lève-tôt,


J'utilise des Mac depuis 1993 sans avoir jamais vu un réparateur et voilà que je plante mon bon vieux Performa 5200 PowerPC (Système 7.5) en branchant un DD externe (de chez MacWay) sur lequel je voulais faire une sauvegarde.
J'ai commis l'erreur d'allumer le disque externe avant le Mac. Ce dernier a donc probablement essayé de démarrer sur ce disque externe.
Le moteur a tourné mais il y a eu un signal de 4 notes que je n'avais jamais entendu, l'écran s'est allumé en gris avec la flèche du pointeur bloquée en haut à gauche.
Pas de message sur l'écran, genre point d'interrogation ou autre.
J'ai débranché le disque externe (Mac éteint) mais, même sans ce disque, il continue à ne pas vouloir démarrer normalement et donne toujours sa petite musique inhabituelle avec l'écran gris et le pointeur bloqué.
J'avais déjà essayé d'utiliser le disque externe sans problème, sauf que l'icone du disque externe refusait de "monter" sur mon bureau.

 
Je suis bien embêté parce que j'ai sur ce Mac (qui n'a jamais été connecté à Internet) un tas de dossiers personnels et associatifs importants.


Y aurait-il un moyen d'arranger ça ?

 
Sur le site http://support.apple.com/kb/TA21601?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR, qui traite des système Mac OS 9.2, Mac OS X 10.0 et pas vraiment du 7.5, on conseille de démarrer « extensions désactivées » mais cette manip n'a rien donné.  
Il faudrait sans doute essayer de démarrer avec une disquette système mais je ne l'ai plus et le CD de mon 6400 est sans effet.
Peut-on trouver ce genre de disquette (ou de CD) ?
(Je ferais bien une demande sur le fil « Dons » mais je crois que les modos n'aiment pas...)

 
Cordialement.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (12 Février 2009)

T'as pris l'AppleCare? :rateau:


----------



## mercq25 (12 Février 2009)

ben non


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (12 Février 2009)

Pardon, c'était plus fort que moi, j'ai honte. :hein:

Tes dernières chances tu y a déjà pensé toi même en fait: faire le tour des brocantes, des forums, en sachant que comme ça je n'ai aucune idée certaine d'où peut venir la panne.
Mac Os tenterait t'il toujours de booter sur le disque externe qui n'est plus en place? Peut-être qu'il n'arrive plus à retrouver le chemin du disque interne, enfin ce sont des pures suppositions. 
Je ne me rappelle plus du tout de ces machines, y avait il ne serait ce que la possibilité de booter sur un disque externe? J'ai pris l'habitude de faire des sauvegardes que depuis 4-5 ans, et il doit y'avoir pas mal de possesseur de performa qui sont dans ce cas également. 

Va faire un tour sur le fil don, avec un lien vers ce thread, je suis sûr que les modos comprendront, en tout cas là c'est ta seule chance. A part un ou deux passionnés qui ont justement toutes les chances de trainer dans le secteur, tu ne trouveras personne capable de t'aider pour une machine aussi ancienne.


----------



## Macthieu (12 Février 2009)

va voir sur ce site, tu devrais trouver mac os 7.5 et tout les utilitaires pour les vieux systèmes


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2009)

mercq25 a dit:


> J'utilise des Mac depuis 1993 sans avoir jamais vu un réparateur et voilà que je plante mon bon vieux Performa 5200 PowerPC (Système 7.5) en branchant un DD externe (de chez MacWay) sur lequel je voulais faire une sauvegarde
> J'ai commis l'erreur d'allumer le disque externe avant le Mac. Ce dernier a donc probablement essayé de démarrer sur ce disque externe.



Quelle erreur ? sur un 5200, le disque externe est un disque SCSI, donc il doit *impérativement* être allumé avant le Mac, sous peine de risquer de griller la carte mère ! Par ailleurs, si le disque externe était désigné pour le démarrage, tu aurais le dossier avec le "?", c'est tout. Il suffirait alors de zapper la pram pour que le Mac désigne de nouveau son disque interne comme disque de démarrage.




mercq25 a dit:


> Le moteur a tourné mais *il y a eu un signal de 4 notes que je n'avais jamais entendu*, l'écran s'est allumé en gris avec la flèche du pointeur bloquée en haut à gauche.



Ça, c'est mauvais signe, ça signifie à priori "problème matériel ! Deux options possibles : un problème de contact, ou bien à force d'allumer le Mac avant le disque, tu as fini par griller un truc.

Tu n'as plus qu'à sortir la carte mère, puis en ôter, et y remettre tout ce qui s'y enfiche (barrettes mémoire, barrette de cache L2, le cas échéant carte d'extension PDS, carte d'acquisition vidéo et carte ComSlot). Si, après remise en place, ça le fait toujours, c'est que quelque chose à grillé. Là, encore, deux possibilités : c'est sur la carte mère elle même, tu n'as plus qu'à faire les brocantes pour en trouver une autre, ou c'est un des éléments que tu as ôté puis remis à l'étape d'avant. Pour le savoir, une seule solution, tu les ôtes un par un*, en essayant de démarrer le Mac à chaque fois. S'il ne démarre toujours pas, tu remets l'élément en place, et tu passes au suivant.



mercq25 a dit:


> Je suis bien embêté parce que j'ai sur ce Mac (qui n'a jamais été connecté à Internet) un tas de dossiers personnels et associatifs importants.



Là, exception faite du cas ou le disque lui même serait grillé, ça n'est pas grave, c'est un disque IDE tout ce qu'il y a de plus standard, et comme la carte mère, il est monté sur glissière extractive (tout, d'ailleurs est monté comme ça sur ce modèle, carte mère, disque dur, lecteurs de disquette et de CD). Tu sors le disque, et soit tu le mets dans un boîtier USB ou Firewire (mais pas SCSI), soit tu te sers d'un accessoire comme celui ci pour le brancher sur un Mac doté de l'USB ou du Firewire, selon le cas, et tu as alors accès à tout son contenu !


(*) Concernant la mémoire, il faut bien entendu impérativement que tu aies deux barrettes sur la carte mère, car si tu n'en as qu'une seule et que tu l'enlèves, le Mac ne peut pas démarrer faute de mémoire, ce modèle n'ayant pas, contrairement aux 5400/6400, de mémoire soudée sur la carte mère.

A noter aussi que la Ram du 6400 n'est pas du même modèle (SIMM 72 broches sur le 5200, DIMM 168 broches sur le 6400), donc pas possible de faire un test en échangeant !


----------



## mercq25 (13 Février 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Pardon, c'était plus fort que moi, j'ai honte.


Va en paix ! 



> Va faire un tour sur le fil don


J'y songe



> avec un lien vers ce thread


Là, c'est pas gagné : faudra d'abord que j'apprenne tout sur les liens...

Cordialement


----------



## mercq25 (13 Février 2009)

Macthieu a dit:


> va voir sur ce site, tu devrais trouver mac os 7.5 et tout les utilitaires pour les vieux systèmes


           Merci Macthieu. J'y suis allé voir.  
 Est-ce que c'est ça qu'il me faut :  
[FONT=Geneva, Helvetica, Arial]Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/System_7.5.3_01of19.smi.bin
Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/System_7.5.3_02of19.part.bin
Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/System_7.5.3_03of19.part.bin
Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/System_7.5.3_04of19.part.bin
Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/System_7.5.3_05of19.part.bin
Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/System_7.5.3_06of19.part.bin
Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/System_7.5.3_07of19.part.bin
Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/System_7.5.3_08of19.part.bin
Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/System_7.5.3_09of19.part.bin
Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/System_7.5.3_10of19.part.bin
Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/System_7.5.3_11of19.part.bin
Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/System_7.5.3_12of19.part.bin
Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/System_7.5.3_13of19.part.bin
Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/System_7.5.3_14of19.part.bin
Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/System_7.5.3_15of19.part.bin
Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/System_7.5.3_16of19.part.bin
Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/System_7.5.3_17of19.part.bin
Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/System_7.5.3_18of19.part.bin
Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/System_7.5.3_19of19.part.bin
Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/System_7.5.3_Info.txt[/FONT] 


 Voilà ce que dit l'info.txt que Google m'a plus ou moins traduit :
 Requires: System 7.5.3 requires an Apple Macintosh or PowerBook computer with at least 4MB of RAM. Note: newer Macintosh and PowerBook computers require versions of System software higher than version 7.5.3 in order to operate. See TIL article 8970 for information on which CPUs support System 7.5.3.  
Description: This is the North American English version of System 7.5 version 7.5.3, which includes the following system updates: System 7.5 Update 2.0 and System 7.5.3 Revision 2. For further information on System 7.5.3, please consult the Technical Information Library. 
Instructions: This software is available as 19 parts of a self-mounting Disk Copy image. Download all 19 parts to your hard drive and then *double-click on the first part to mount the compressed disk image on your desktop. *
Cela signifierait que je pourrais faire démarrer le Mac avec seulement la première disquette + c ?


 Par ailleurs, je ne pourrai télécharger que sur PC (mais j'ai vu sur le forum épinglé qu'il serait possible d'adapter au Mac une disquette ou un CD créé sous Windows)
Cordialement


----------



## mercq25 (13 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu sors le disque, et soit tu le mets dans un boîtier USB ou Firewire (mais pas SCSI), soit tu te sers d'un accessoire comme celui ci pour le brancher sur un Mac doté de l'USB ou du Firewire, selon le cas, et tu as alors accès à tout son contenu !


Pas de port autre que SCSI et Ethernet sur mon Mac. 
Je peux peut-être l'installer sur un 6400 OS 8 ?

Pour les autres manips, j'attends un peu (des fois qu'une solution genre disquette ou CD bootable me tombe du ciel ...) avant de dépecer la bête parce que je ne suis pas très sûr de moi.

En attendant, je te remercie.
Cordialement


----------



## mercq25 (13 Février 2009)

Après une formation accélérée chez Galatée, je suis devenu le meilleur poseur de lien de ma maison de retraite et je le prouve " ici ".

Tout ça pour dire à Atlante, en le remerciant,  que j'ai tenté ma chance sur le fil des dons.


----------



## Macthieu (13 Février 2009)

Ce sont les liens pour Mac os 7.5.3, il suffit de créer une image disque et de le graver


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2009)

mercq25 a dit:


> Pas de port autre que SCSI et Ethernet sur mon Mac.
> Je peux peut-être l'installer sur un 6400 OS 8 ?



Tu n'as pas un Mac plus récent que le 6400 ?



mercq25 a dit:


> Cela signifierait que je pourrais faire démarrer le Mac avec seulement la première disquette + c ?


 
Non, ce ne sont pas des disquettes, mais une image disque (CD) fragmentée, pour l'utiliser il faut démarrer sur une disquette (ils en indiquent une dans le fichier TXT de ton dernier lien, à télécharger dans la section "réseau" de la même page).



mercq25 a dit:


> Par ailleurs, je ne pourrai télécharger que sur PC (mais j'ai vu sur le forum &#8220;épinglé&#8221; qu'il serait possible d'adapter au Mac une disquette ou un CD créé sous Windows)
> Cordialement



Non, pas possible à moins d'utiliser un émulateur Mac sur le PC !


Mais de toute façon, je ne suis pas convaincu que ça solutionne ton problème, qui est, je pense matériel et pas logiciel ! As tu procédé aux tests que je t'ai indiqué ?

L'idée de monter le disque dans le 6400 serait bonne &#8230; Si le 6400 accepte un second disque IDE, ce dont je ne suis pas persuadé, je pense qu'on ne peut y mettre que des disques supplémentaires SCSI !


----------



## Invité (13 Février 2009)

En général, le son bizarre genre arpège indique une défaillance matérielle, souvent la Ram.
Je ne crois pas que changer l'Os change quoi que ce soit.
Perso, j'enlèverais les barrettes de Ram pour les nettoyer ainsi que les contacts et un petit coup de bombe contact électrique.


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Février 2009)

Je suis d'accord avec ce qui est dit au dessus, une fois mon 5400 m'a fait un truk similaire (un sad mac) pour moi j'ais retiré la carte mère, dépoussiérer les contact, tout remis ... il fonctionne encore !


----------



## mercq25 (15 Février 2009)

Voilà, j'ai fini par trouver le bouton "reset" de la carte mère et tout est redevenu normal 
Vous pouvez pas savoir (mais peut-être que si...) comme ça soulage !

Un très très grand merci à tous:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2009)

mercq25 a dit:


> Voilà, j'ai fini par trouver le bouton "reset" de la carte mère et tout est redevenu normal
> Vous pouvez pas savoir (mais peut-être que si...) comme ça soulage !
> 
> Un très très grand merci à tous:love:



Bien, bien ! Alors maintenant, pense aux sauvegardes !


----------



## mercq25 (17 Février 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je me suis mis aux sauvegardes avec un graveur Philips (je n'ai pas essayé de rebrancher le MacWay qui avait causé la panne) et j'ai même pu créer un CD du Système.

Pour tester ce CD, j'ai choisi CD dans le Tableau de bord "Démarrage" et c'est bien lui qui a fait démarrer le Mac.

Mais il y a un nouveau problème : j'ai beau choisir de redémarrer sur le disque interne dans le Tableau de bord, la machine ne veut pas reconnaitre mon choix et s'obstine à repartir sur le CD.

Bien entendu, je ne peux pas l'éjecter (message "c'est votre disque de démarrage")

Que faire ?

Cordialement


----------



## Invité (17 Février 2009)

Eteindre le Mac (?)
Dès le "boing", appuyer sur le bouton d'éjection (si c'est pas un iMac {voir le ? supra}), ou sur le bouton gauche (ou unique) de la souris. 
Si le dossier système, le reste, et tout le bordel est Ok, ça boote !


----------



## mercq25 (18 Février 2009)

J'ai fait comme ça et c'est revenu à la normale.

Merci


----------

